# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Δημιουργία κόμβου από το 0.

## akakios

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.
Είμαι ο Δημήτρης από την Πετρούπολη akakios (#18245) και είναι το πρώτο μου post.
Μετά από τόσο διάβασμα είπα να ξεκινήσω και εγώ να στήσω το απαραίτητο hardware.
Εχω μεγάλες βλεψεις για την αναπτυξη του κομβου μου αφου μπορω να στήσω οσο hardware θελω στην ταρατσα χωρις να εχω προβλημα.
Επίσης δεν ξερω κατα ποσο είναι ενημερωμενο το wind αλλα βλέπω πολλους ασυνδετους κοντά μου που θα μπορω να τους εξυπηρετήσω.
Στην ταράτσα υπάρχει ρευμα που ερχεται απο το σπιτι μου στον 4ο οροφο οπως φαινεται στο σχεδιο οποτε δεν εχω προβλημα. 
Στο σχέδιο που εχω κανει φαινεται το σχεδιο της πολυκατοικίας καθως επισης και το πως σκεφτομαι να στησω τον ιστο. (ή ιστους). 
καταρχήν επειδή είναι διαφορες οι γνωμες για το υψος του ιστού υπάρχει καποια τελευταια ενημερωση για την νομιμοτητα? 

Το λεω επειδή από το ταβανι του δώματος θα είναι 2 μετρα + 1 μετρο η κεραια = 3 μετρα (περιπου)

θα βαλω και αλλες φωτογραφιες απο την ταρατσα μου για να καταλαβετε τι ακριβως εννοω. 
οποιος εχει να πει κατι για να προλαβει καταστασεις τωρα που ειναι αρχη ειναι ευπροσδεκτος για συμβουλες-παρατηρησεις.
Hardware επειδη ειναι πολλες οι αποψεις θα ηθελα να το συζητησω μαζι σας τι θα χρησιμοποιησω. 


Αυτά για αρχή και συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα. Περιμένω απαντηση σας..

----------


## senius

Καλώς όρισες στο AWMN.

Έχεις πολύ καλή οπτική επαφή, στο σημείο που εισαι.
Δεν χρειάζεται κάν να ανεβάσεις ψηλό ιστο. Πιστεύω ότι αν στήσεις 2 mini ιστούς με βάση δαπέδου, υψους 1.5 εως 2 μέτρων ο κάθε ένας (το ανώτερο) και με 4 αντίστοιχες γωνίες επέκτασης πιάτων, σηκώνεις άνετα 4 bb link.




> Hardware επειδη ειναι πολλες οι αποψεις θα ηθελα να το συζητησω μαζι σας τι θα χρησιμοποιησω.


Ανάλογα, τι απαιτήσεις .... επιδιώκεις.....

Για οικονομία με 3 bb link σε Α, ενα RB433 AH, κάνει την δουλειά του. Δύο ιδια RB433 AH, με κοινό AS (σου αρκούν για 6 normal bb link), πάλι κάνουν την δουλειά τους.

Αν θες πραγματική ισχύ σε πρωτόκολλο *Ν* έως 4 N link, δες κατασκευή ταρατσοπισι (δες αν έχεις κανένα P4 με επεξεργαστή στα 2 η 3 ghz ξεχασμένο κάπου), και στήσε το. 

Ξεκίνα με τα βασικά, δες ιδέες κι από εδω, και έχουμε προτάσεις και για bb link.

Καλή συνέχεια. !!

----------


## tritsako

Καλώς όρισες στο AWMN και από εμένα.  ::

----------


## akakios

Επειδή δεν εχω δουλεψει ποτε ούτε routerboard ουτε routerstation δεν εχω καποια αποψη πανω σε αυτά. Από πλευράς επεξεργαστικής ισχύος προτιμούμε το pc αλλά από καταναλωση ενεργειας - χωρου - σταθερότητα προτιμουμε το routerboard? Αν ειναι ετσι τοτε θα προτιμησω το PC που και ειμαι φαν και εχω πααααρααα πολλα (μητρικες-μνημες- psu - case - switch κλπ) για να διαθεσω. 
Προφανως θα βαλω 4πλο pci (1 ή 2). Υπάρχει κατι που μπορει να μην ειναι συμβατο με τις καρτουλες ή ολες οι μητρικες κανουν? (ποιες καρτες να αγοράσω?) 
Από λειτουργικό υπαρχει κατι αλλο εκτος από mikrotik? Το linux δεν το φοβάμαι. εχω δουλεψει αρκετες διανομες και κατι καταφερνω. 

Επίσης αν ανεβασω utp απο τον κατω οροφο (οπως να΄ναι) βγαινει περιπου 20-25μ . αν το περασω ομορφα να μην φαινεται βγαινει περιπου 35-40μ. 
Δεδομενου οτι δεν θα χρησιμοποιησω PoE δεν πειραζει να κανω την μεγαλη διαδρομή ετσι??? 

Και επειδή σκεφτομαι να μοιρασω τις 2 dsl που εχω καθως επισης και την συλλογη μου απο μουσική και ταινιες που εχω στον κατω οροφο μήπως 
θα επρεπε να ανεβασω περισσότερα utp στην ταρατσα ή με το glan θα κανουμε δουλεια? 

Ολα τα παραπανω με την προυποθεση οτι θα εξυπηρετώ την κοντινή μου περιοχή με AP και όσα ΒΒ μπορεσουν να βγούν.

Υ.Γ χαιρομαι που ήσουν εσύ senius που μου απαντησες 1ος αφού με τα οσα εχω διαβάσει για την δουλεια σου σε εχω σε μεγαλη εκτιμηση.
Χωρις να εννοω οτι δεν υπαρχουν αλλοι αξιολογοι εδω μεσα.

----------


## senius

Λοιπόν, εξοπλισμός για ταρατσοπισι με b.b. link σε *Α* :

Το motherboard που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις να έχει τσιπ της Intel.

Συνέχεια:

4GB Compact Flash
CFDISK.5H - IDE to CompactFlash adapter

MIKROTIK RB-14 four mPCI to PCI bus adapter ----> (προς εξαφάνιση το προϊόν) μόνο εδω

Wistron Neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g
Wistron Neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g

pigtail UFL to N Female Pigtail 30cm

Connector N-male crimp for CNT-400/MRC-400 cable

CNT-400 (LMR 400) Coaxial Cable,

ANT24-OD9 omnidirectional 9dBi WAVEARENA

Ιστός, Πιάτα Gibertini αλουμινίου και επεκτάσεις γωνίες για τα πιάτα, απο εδω και εδω

Feeder απο τον Nvak (στειλε του pm).

Μεταλλικά εξωτερικά, εδώ:

μεταλλικα κουτια1.jpg μεταλλικα κουτια2.jpg


Το utp, (να προτιμήσεις cat6 ) ας ειναι και 50 μέτρα, δεν εχεις απώλεια. Αρκει να το βάλεις μέσα σε σπιράλ σωλήνα " Κουβίδη " 13 η 16 mm
Μέσα σε ξεχωριστή σπιράλ σωλήνα " Κουβίδη " 13 η 16 mm, θα βάλεις και το καλώδιο που μεταφέρει το 220v, μέσω ξεχωριστού ασφαλοδιακόπτη 10A.

Στην διάθεση σου για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση.
Καλή επιτυχία και πάλι.

----------


## akakios

> Μέσα σε ξεχωριστή σπιράλ σωλήνα " Κουβίδη " 13 η 16 mm, θα βάλεις και το καλώδιο που μεταφέρει το 220v, μέσω ξεχωριστού ασφαλοδιακόπτη 10A.


Εχω ήδη ρευμα στην ταρατσα κατω απο την κεραμοσκεπή σε 2 πριζες.

OK.Τα περισσότερα θα τα εχω την δευτερα το μεσημερι. Όντως με τον 4πλο θα δυσκολευτω λιγο.
Μου είπε οτι εχει ενας φιλος με μαγαζι στο περιστερι οποτε ΜΑΛΛΟΝ θα εχω 2 4πλους την δευτερα.

Πιατα λεω να παρω 2 για αρχή μαζι με την ομνι και μετα βλεπω για τα υπολοιπα.

Feeder απο τον Nvak (στειλε του pm). Εχει μαγαζι ή τα φτιαχνει ο ιδιος? Γιατι να μην παρω απο μαγαζι μαζι με τα πιατα?

Με το λειτουργικο τί γίνεται?? Τι να βαλω? 

Συγνωμη αν σε ζαλισα αλλα σου ειμαι ευγνώμων για την βοηθεια σου.  :: 

κουτί δεν κοιταξα γιατι λεω για κανα μηνα να βαλω κλασικο κουτι υ/η για τις δοκιμες και μετα να φτιαξω ενα όπως πρεπει..

----------


## senius

> Υ.Γ χαιρομαι που ήσουν εσύ senius που μου απαντησες 1ος αφού με τα οσα εχω διαβάσει για την δουλεια σου σε εχω σε μεγαλη εκτιμηση.
> Χωρις να εννοω οτι δεν υπαρχουν αλλοι αξιολογοι εδω μεσα.


Όλοι μας είμαστε αξιόλογοι και χρήσιμοι εδώ μέσα, με ότι μπορεί ο κάθε ένας και ευχαριστούμε όλο τον κόσμο τόσα χρόνια με τα φώτα που μας έδωσαν για να μπορούμε να απολαμβάνουμε τα παρών.




> Με το λειτουργικο τί γίνεται?? Τι να βαλω?


Από εκεί που θα αγοράσεις την cf κάρτα, θα αγοράσεις και την αδεια MikroTik

Με pm, σου στέλνω τα στοιχεία του Nvak.
OK?




> Πιατα λεω να παρω 2 για αρχή μαζι με την ομνι και μετα βλεπω για τα υπολοιπα.


 Δεν πέρνεις κατευθείαν 5 80αρια πιάτα και 1 omni να σε φτιάξουμε *τούμπανο* με την μία?




> Συγνωμη αν σε ζαλισα αλλα σου ειμαι ευγνώμων για την βοηθεια σου.


Δεν με ζαλίζεις .... Υποχρέωση μου στην βοήθεια καθώς και στο χόμπι μας, τόσα χρόνια.

Edit 1 : Πρόσεξε πως θα κολλήσεις τους κονέκτορες με τις καθόδους.
Επίσης θα χρειαστείς και λαστιχοταινια 3M.

Έλα σπίτι μου στις αρχές Σεπτέμβρη που θα είμαι Αθήνα, να σου φτιάξω τα καλώδια με τους κονέκτορες κομπλέ. Επίσης να σου δώσω καπάκια για feeder Nvak έτοιμα βαμμένα με την μαγική μπογιά, αντοχής 5 ετών στα καιρικά φαινόμενα.

feeder nvak me kapaki attiki 3.JPG feeder nvak me kapaki attiki 4.JPG Συνημμένο 0feeder nvak me kapaki attiki 1.JPG feeder nvak me kapaki attiki 6.JPG


Edit 2 : Σου ευχόμαστε όλοι οι φίλοι του AWMN, από την περιοχή που είσαι, να καταφέρεις να γίνεις το κάτωθι:

akakios (#18245) sto mellon.jpg


Σου έχω στείλει το κινητό μου.

ΤΝΧ.

----------


## romias

Καλώς όρισες και απο μένα akakie,χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που διαβάζω ότι σκοπεύεις να στήσεις καινούργιο κόμβο.
Με με το σκεπτικό σου,όσον αφορά το σετ απ της ταράτσας και τις συμβουλές σου seniuς σίγουρα θα έχεις επιτυχία.
Μια και κατέληξες σε ταρατσοπισι,και είσαι εξοικειωμένος με το linux,όποια ελαφριά διανομή και να βάλεις με τα κατάλληλα πακέτα θα παίξεις μια χαρά.
Δοκίμασεπριν κάνεις οποιαδήποτε αγορά άδειας το openwrt,που είναι κατεξοχήν φτιαγμένο για router,και θα το περάσεις εύκολα στην cf.

Υγ.Το λινκ που σου δίνω ειναι ότι τελευταίο παίζει,υπάρχει και το openwrt onyx που περιλαμβάνει όλα τα απαραίτητα για το awmn ,με την ευγενική χορηγία του Acinonyx.

----------


## akakios

> Δοκίμασεπριν κάνεις οποιαδήποτε αγορά άδειας το openwrt,που είναι κατεξοχήν φτιαγμένο για router,και θα το περάσεις εύκολα στην cf.


2 μερες εχω βγαλει τα ματια μου στο διαβασμα και δεν βρηκα πουθενα βοηθεια. Ή ειμαι χαζος ή χαζεψα 2 μερες και εχει κουρκουτιανει το κεφαλι μου. 

Οτι εχω κατεβασει βγαινει με επεκταση .fs ( FlexiSIGN Document ) και δεν ξερω τι να το κανω. 1 iso βρηκα και αυτο κολλαει συνεχεια.

Υπάρχει καποιο iso καπου για να κανω εγκατασταση ή να παω να αγορασω την ρημαδα την αδεια mikrotik???

----------


## radio 623

http://www.openwrt.gr/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=38

και για τις βασικές ρυθμίσεις: http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=36532

----------


## JB172

Για δες και εδώ: http://www.acinonyx.tk/index.php/201...yx-build-0015/

----------


## akakios

Επειδή αυτή ANT24-OD9 omnidirectional 9dBi WAVEARENA που προτεινε ο senius δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη να παρω την 
http://www.linkshop.gr/shop/index.ph...&product_id=37 ή έχετε κατι αλλο υποψιν σας?

edit: Λογικά αυριο θα εχω τον εξοπλισμο (εκτος απο τα feeder) .Υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανονιστεί να βρεθω με καποιον-ους για να 
βοηθησει να ρυθμιστει ή οταν τα εχω όλα για να στηθεί??? Γιατί εχω αρχίσει και πελαγωνω... 
Αλλο πραγμα ssid - password και επαιξε το AP και αλλο το ΣΩΣΤΟ λινκ ειτε 10μ ειτε 10Κμ.

----------


## biomecanoid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6-1MlTOx4k

----------


## nikolas_350

> Επειδή αυτή ANT24-OD9 omnidirectional 9dBi WAVEARENA που προτεινε ο senius δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη να παρω την 
> http://www.linkshop.gr/shop/index.ph...&product_id=37 ή έχετε κατι αλλο υποψιν σας?


Προτίμησε μια με λιγότερα db (8-9) καθώς έχουν μεγαλύτερο άνοιγμα σε μοίρες στον κάθετο άξονα (πάνω κάτω). Έτσι θα εξυπηρετείς καλύτερα τους κοντινούς σου.

----------


## JB172

Οπως έγραψε και ο nikolas_350, προτίμησε κάτι σαν και αυτές:
http://www.linkshop.gr/shop/index.ph...&product_id=36
http://www.linkshop.gr/shop/index.ph...&product_id=35

----------


## akakios

Το linkshop ειναι κλειστο μεχρι 31-8-11 και επειδη στη βραση κολλαει το σιδερο κοστισε κατι παραπανω αλλα βρηκα τα περισσότερα. Ερχονται φωτο........

----------


## tritsako

> Οπως έγραψε και ο nikolas_350, προτίμησε κάτι σαν και αυτές:
> http://www.linkshop.gr/shop/index.ph...&product_id=36
> http://www.linkshop.gr/shop/index.ph...&product_id=35


++++

----------


## akakios

Ξεκινάμε....

asus p5g41t-m 
dual core E5700 3Ghz
2 GB ram
2 GB compact flash

pci to 4 * m-pci 
4 * CM9 atheros
4 * pigtail
8 * N-male crimp 
22 m καλωδιο ( πολυ αλλα δεν θα παει χαμενο)
omni 9db INTERLINE HORIZON midi

μου λειπει : ο ide to cf (θα ερθει την τεταρτη)
feeder (τα παιρνω απο τον Nvak μεσα στην εβδομαδα)
πιατα (οεο ποτε?????) 
Για την στηριξη του ιστου εχω καλεσει το σαββατο φιλο μου για τις σιδερο-δουλειες. 

ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑΜΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ ...............

----------


## ryloth

εάν θέλεις καμία βοήθεια εδώ κοντά είμαι  :: 

για δές και το πμ. που σου έστειλα

----------


## tsatasos

Κατευθείαν στα βαθιά, ωραίος, καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## akakios

Αν ειναι δυνατον . οτι και να εκανα κολλαγε σε αυτην την οθονη.
45345.png

Και ήθελε απλώς ενα ENTER για να συνεχισει..........

Επιτελους web interface !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :: 

edit: μου πηρε μονο 3 μερες να το βρω.  ::   ::   :: 

edit2: OFF-TOPIK tsatasos καποια στιγμη να μιλησουμε για το car-audio. θα σου στειλω pm.

----------


## romias

χεχεχε.
Κατά κοινή ομολογία,η πρώτη φορά πονάει,αλλα μετά σ αρέσει.
Και που να το δεις τι κάνει απο cmd.

----------


## akakios

Επειδη εχω ενα DWL-900AP+ που καθεται , να βαλω αυτο για την omni και να χρησιμοποιω τις mPCI για τα BB?

----------


## akakios

> Επειδη εχω ενα DWL-900AP+ που καθεται , να βαλω αυτο για την omni και να χρησιμοποιω τις mPCI για τα BB?


Υπαρχουν mPCI CM9 στα 2.4Ghz? Απο οτι βλεπω αυτες που πηρα ειναι στα 5 Ghz.

802.11a
- US/Canada:12 non-overlapping channels (5.15 ~ 5.35GHz, 5.725 ~ 5.825GHz)
- Europe: 19 non-overlapping channel (5.15 ~ 5.35GHz, 5.47 ~ 5.725GHz)
- Japan: 4 non-overlapping channels (5.15 ~ 5.25GHz)
- China : 5 non-overlapping channels (5.725 ~ 5.85GHz)

----------


## JB172

2.4 και 5 GHz είναι η CM9
http://www.wnc.com.tw/Networking/more/CM9-GP.htm
http://www.aerial.net/shop/PDF/CM9.pdf
http://www.aerial.net/shop/PDF/CM9_Manual.pdf

----------


## radio 623

Μια χαρά τα καταφέρνει το 900+ σαν AP ... 'Εχω δύο σε λειτουργία εδώ και 3 χρόνια απροβλημάτιστα, με μόνο πρόβλημα την ανάγκη εξαερισμού του κουτιού που θα το βάλεις μέσα, μια και τις ζεστές μέρες, αν δεν υπάρχει καλή ροή αέρα, τρώει κάτι κολληματάκια.

----------


## akakios

Οποτε πρεπει να κανω κατι σαν το σχεδιαγραμμα ή σκεφτομαι λάθος? ?
(δυο καρτες δικτυου στο πι-σι και την μια την κανω bridge με το 900+ με cross καλωδιο?)

sxediagramma.jpg

----------


## radio 623

Έχεις διάφορες επιλογές. Είτε να κάνεις αυτό που λές, χωρίς να είναι υποχρεωτική η δημιουργία bridge, είτε να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν switch όπου θα πέφτουν η ethernet του router σου (στην οποία μπορείς να αποδώσεις 2 ip's) καθώς και το dlink. Αν όμως θελήσεις να τρέξεις κάποια εφαρμογή hotspot στον κεντρικό router, είτε σε mikrotik, είτε σε openwrt, τότε νομίζω ότι τα πράγματα θα είναι πιο εύκολα για σένα, αν χρησιμοποιήσεις εξτρα κάρτα δικτύου.

----------


## asfyra

@akakios: Σε ζηλέυω !!!
Είμαστε γείτονες αλλα με τη διαφορά ότι μένω σε μονοκατοικία και δεν έχω καθόλου οπτική επαφή. Δυστηχώς η επαφή μου με το awmn περιορίζεται στην "πελατειακή" μου σχέση (client #17846) μέσω του πολύ καλού φίλου 7bpm.
Μπήκες με τη μία στα βαθειά και μέσα από αυτό το thread βγήκε πολύ μεστή και μαζεμένη πληροφορία από όλα τα παιδιά που βοηθάνε με τις γνώσεις τους. Αυτή και μόνο (κατά τη γνώμη μου) αποτελεί ήδη μια ποιοτική προσφορά σου στο awmn. 
Αυτό που ήθελα να σου πω είναι ότι αν χρειαστείς κάποια βοήθεια, μη διστάσεις να στείλεις pm. 
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## akakios

Γειτονες?? Πετρουπολη ειμαι!!!  ::  . Ειχα ασχοληθει παλια με το 900ΑΡ+ και μια grid τοτε αλλα λογω ελλειψης χρηματων τα παρατησα. Τωρα ΛΕΦΤΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ !!! και για να μην ταλαιπωρω τα παιδια συνεχεια ειπα να το στησω μια και εξω. 
Επισης αντι να στελνω ΡΜ ανοιξα αυτο το θεμα για να μαζευτει υλικο με αντιπαραθεσεις και να φτιαξω εναν υπερπληρη οδηγο για τους νεους και σαν hardware και σαν software. 
Ηδη για το openwrt που με ταλαιπωρει ετοιμαζω αναλυτικοτατο οδηγο με φωτογραφιες βημα-βημα.

----------


## asfyra

Κι εγώ Πετρούπολη είμαι καμια λίγο πάνω από την πλατεία, αλλά λόγω έλλειψης οπτικής επαφής η συνδεσή μου γίνεται από το Μαραθώνα (εξοχικό) μέσω του 7bpm2. 
Επειδή λοιπόν προς το παρόν νιώθω ότι μόνο πέρνω από το awmn και δεν δίνω, σ' ότι μπορώ να βοηθήσω στη διάθεσή σου.

----------


## Nikiforos

Διάφορα Tutorials για openwrt έχει εδώ : http://www.openwrt.gr/viewforum.php?f=13 δες και εδώ http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/start καθώς και εδώ : http://wiki.openwrt.org/ Τελος ο romias εχει κάνει ένα καλό how to που βασικά αφορουσε το Rspro που έχω και εγω, και οχι κανονικό pc αλλά αυτό όσον αφορά το Hardware γιατί μετά το Software είναι το ίδιο, δες εδώ : http://www.openwrt.gr/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=169

----------


## klarabel

Μιας και γύρισα και εγώ την Δευτέρα και έχω δεί τις προσπάθειές σου, καλώς όρισες κατ' αρχήν και καλή συνέχεια. Εδώ είμαστε για ότι χρειαστείς. Μπράβο γείτονα.... καλά το πάς και όπως σου έγραψε και ο ryloth που είναι και ο πιό κοντινός σου, για τα πρώτα βήματα, μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει για να ξεκινήσεις σωστά. Σου έχω στείλει και εγώ με pm το τηλέφωνό μου για όποια βοήθεια χρειαστείς. 
Μια σημείωση μόνο. Μην κάνεις το λάθος να βάλεις π.χ κουτί κάτι για προσωρινά όπως διάβασα. Αυτά δεν γίνονται έτσι πρόχειρα και βασικά δεν είναι έυκολο να τα αλλάξεις μετά (θέλει πολύ περισσότερο κόπο και χρόνο αφενός για να αλλάζεις και να διορθώνεις ή αλλιώς ουδέν μονιμότερον του προσωρινού ). Καλύτερα να σου πάρει λίγο περισσότερο χρόνο και να κάνεις πιό σωστή δουλειά.
Αυτά και καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## akakios

Ενημερωση λίστας. 
Αγοραστηκαν τα πιατα gibertini χωρις feeder. ( Μολις μπορεσω θα τα παρω απο τον Nvak).
IMGP2567.JPG
IMGP2566.JPG
Οι βιδες και οι βασεις στηριξης των ιστων (2) στον τοιχο αφου δεν υπαρχει λογος να μπουν ψηλοτερα.
IMGP2561.JPG
IMGP2565.JPG
IMGP2564.JPG
IMGP2563.JPG
Ο σωληνας κουβιδη και το κουτι που θα στεγαστει το hardware.
Δεν θα μπουν προσωρινα οπως ειχα γραψει αφου οπως σωστα μου ειπαν : ''ουδεν μονιμοτερο απο του προσωρινου''.
IMGP2562.JPG
IMGP2556.JPG
Και ο αναμενομενος ανταπτορας ide to cf. 

Εδω πρεπει να αναφερω πως μετανιωνω τις 4 μερες που παλευα να περασω το openwrt σε δισκο ή cf χωρις ανταπτορα. ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ ΠΟΤΕ.
Με τον ανταπτορα σε 4μισι λεπτα ηταν ΕΤΟΙΜΟ.

IMGP2560.JPG

Αν παρω αυριο τα feeder μπορει σαββατοκυριακο να ξεκινησω.  ::

----------


## senius

Ωραίος ο akakios, σφαίρα σε ολα του.
Μου ανέφερες σε pm, ότι κάποια υλικά δεν τα βρήκες στα καταστήματα που σου ανέφερα. Όπως την άδεια mikrotik, έτοιμη σε cf.
Δες και στο : http://www.pc-mastor.gr

Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι ένα άριστο b.b. link σε* Α*, με OS mikrotik, άνετα σε πρωτόκολλο nstream αγγίζει σε τεστ τα 42 mbps, ενώ με το ίδιο απλό μονόπολο του feeder, αν η κάρτα σου αντί για CM9, ειναι σε *Ν* r52nm, αγγίζει τα 125-150 mbps. Σε διπλο feeder και κάθοδο lr-400, αγγίζει τα 270 mbps, αν εχει και ο απέναντι τα τελευταία δύο ακόλουθα.

Σε openwrt φτάνει το ανώτερο τα 22 mbps, (δεν υπάρχει παράμετρος για nstream, υπάρχει ομως παραμετρος μόνο σε turbo (το οποίο δεν το δουλεύουμε) η για fast (το οποιο δεν υπάρχει στο mikrotik). Σε Ν, το openwrt δεν έχει ακόμα στοιχεία.

Χωρίς να θέλω να επηρεάσω τίποτα και κανέναν, το 90% του δικτύου, δουλεύουν mikrotik, ήδη (με pm οι φίλοι του AWMN) οι προτάσεις για λινκ που σου δώσαμε, δουλεύουν mikrotik με πρωτόκολλο nstream.

Στην επιλογή σου λοιπόν, η κίνηση....

----------


## romias

senius μην γραφεις ακυρα,μπορείς να εφράζεις αποψη για πράγματα που γνωρίζεις.
Για το owrt έχεις πλήρη άγνοια,περιορίσου λοιπόν σε αυτά που γνωρίζεις καλά δηλαδή mt,και ασε τις συγκρίσεις κατά μέρος.
akakie κανε την δουλεία σου με οτι σε βολεύει και δεν σε ζορίζει και καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## senius

> Χωρίς να θέλω να επηρεάσω τίποτα και κανέναν, το 90% του δικτύου, δουλεύουν mikrotik, ήδη (με pm οι φίλοι του AWMN) οι προτάσεις για λινκ που σου δώσαμε, δουλεύουν mikrotik με πρωτόκολλο nstream.


Επαναλαμβάνω βάση αποτελεσμάτων που έχουν ανακοινωθεί τον τελευταίο καιρό και που ισχύουν σήμερα με mikrotik with BGP and filter:

π.χ. μετρήσεις στον κόμβο senius #10636, με βάση το τελευταίο mikrotik v 5.6 level 4: Εχω 8 b.b. link και 1 omni, με 3 κάρτες 1000ες ethernet, τα 3 b.b. link μου είναι σε Ν, τα άλλα 4 είναι σε on nstream κι ενα link απλό, λόγω ότι ο απέναντι μου έχει openwrt. To ταρατσοπισι μου (p4 στα 2 GHZ, τραβάει 113VA με normal cpu 52%, και αντέχει εως τώρα να ρουτάρει από τα 3 1000αρια lan του, 270 mbps ). Την στιγμή που πέρναγαν τα 270 mbps (παντού καλωδίωση κατ 7), η cpu στο άνωθεν μηχάνημα, έφτανε τα 90% με κατανάλωση 119VA.

Δώστε *αντίστοιχες* μετρήσεις σήμερα στο openwrt, καθώς και σε Ν, ώστε να μπορέσω να ανοίξω αντίστοιχο thread... και να διαφωτίσουμε τον κόσμο ανάλογα.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων..

----------


## akakios

Μόλις καταφερα να μπω απο firefox στο mikrotik.  ::  (Να δω ποιος θα παει για δουλεια στις 8 το πρωι!!!!)
(Εμπαινα μεσω winbox με την mac).
Δεν υπάρχει λογος να λογομαχουμε σχετικα με το ποιο ειναι καλυτερο λειτουργικό. Σαφως το καθε ενα εχει να προσφερει 
διαφορετικα πράγματα (τα οποια ακομα δεν εχω εξερευνησει πλήρως).
Η αληθεια είναι (ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΣΑΝ ΠΡΩΤΑΡΗΣ) πως μου φαινεται πιο δυνατο το μικροτικ αλλα ταυτοχρονα και πιο ευχρηστο. 
Οι ερευνες παντως συνεχιζονται και θα εχω συντομα μεγαλυτερη αποψη πανω στο θεμα.

Υ.Γ. τελειωσα τη στηριξη της μητρικης και ερχονται και οι φωτο(το μεσημερακι).

edit: δεν εχει ελληνικα ε?

----------


## christopher

Καλημέρα akakie.
Είχαμε μιλήσει πριν χρόνια. Βρίσκομαι εδώ: http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=4875 . Αν χρειαστείς κάτι ενημέρωσε με.
Το ΑΡ ξέχνα το! Οι ασύνδετοι που βλέπεις στο wind είναι άτομα που απλά δήλωσαν το στίγμα τους και δεν ασχολήθηκαν ποτέ. Έχω από το 2005 ΑΡ ενεργό και καλύπτω την Πετρούπολη παρόλαυτά οι μόνιμοι πελάτες είναι ελάχιστοι και δεν υπάρχουν νέοι. Κατά την γνώμη μου γλίτωσε τα χρήματα από το ΑΡ και δώστα κάπου αλλού. Ρίξε μια ματιά μήπως με βλέπεις στο #4875 ή προς τα σχολεία και το συζητάμε και για λινκ.

P.S. Δεν διάβασα όλα τα posts αλλά αν έχεις κρατήσει ακόμα το dual core E5700 3Ghz είναι περιττό. Βρες κάτι παλιότερο για να σου τρώει λιγότερο ρεύμα και θα κάνει την ίδια δουλειά. Εδώ κάποιοι παίζουν ακόμα με Ρ3 στα 800MHz! Αν θέλεις nstreme άντε να βάλεις μέχρι 1.5 GHz good old single core. 


asfyra αν βρίσκεσαι κοντά στην πλατεία ο igna είναι δίπλα σου!

----------


## akakios

Ναιιιιιι ρε φιλε..... Το θυμασαι οτι ειχαμε μιλησει βρε θηριο??? Για το AP εχω ηδη παρει την κεραια (βλεπε φωτο) και λεω να το βαλω με το υπαρχον 900AP+ (αυτο που θα εκανα τοτε την συνδεση μαζι σου με την grid). Οποτε το βαζω και βλεπω.

Ναι τον Ε5700 εχω ακομα μιας και σκεφτομαι για 10 ΒΒ συν οτι αλλες υπηρεσιες του βαλω. Θα τον κρατησω αφου το ρευμα δεν με νοιαζει και οπως ειχα γραψει , απο υπολογιστες εχω παρα πολλους ( 25-30 μητρικες με cpu & ram). Τκς παντως.

----------


## akakios

.



Αγοραστηκαν τα feeder ...

IMGP2595.JPG
IMGP2589.JPG

Ανοιχθηκαν τρυπες με 2mm τρυπανι και μετα ανοιχθηκε το σπειρωμα για να βιδωσουν οι αποστατες.

IMGP2582.JPG

IMGP2579.JPG

Το ιδιο εγινε και στο καπακι του τροφοδοτικου. 

IMGP2590.JPG

Βιδωθηκε το τροφοδοτικο και η μητρικη στη θεση τους.(Αλλαχτηκε η μητρικη και αν δεν μπορει να ανταποκριθει εδω ειμαστε!!  ::  )

IMGP2591.JPG

IMGP2580.JPG

Και ειναι ετοιμο.......

IMGP2592.JPG

----------


## akakios

.

Μετα απο τοσες προβες ΓΡΑΤΖΟΥΝΙΣΤΗΚΕ ασχημα η μητρικη και δεν bootαρε. Επιστροφη στην αρχικη λοιπον.

IMGP2600.JPG

Το gigabit switch βιδωμενο στη θεση του. Ρευμα παιρνει απο το τροφοδοτικο του pc. 7v Το + στο κιτρινο και - στο κοκκινο.  :: 

IMGP2599.JPG

IMGP2598.JPG

----------


## akakios

Καλημέρα . Επειδη χτες ειχαμε κοσμο και ψηναμε στην ταρατσα δεν καταφερα να τελειωσω. Προλαβα να ανοιξω τις τρυπες ομως.
Ετσι σημερα το πρωι βιδωθηκε ο ιστος και πανω πανω μπηκε η ομνι. Δεν εκανα κατι αλλο γιατι φυσαει απιστευτα σημερα και δεν 
θελω να ρισκαρω πανω στη σκαλα με ενα πιατο στο χερι... Με ενα πρωτο σκαν με την ομνι εβγαλε τα παρακατω....

----------


## akakios

Εδω πρεπει να φαινεται καλυτερα.
scan3.jpg

Στο νουμερο 19 βλεπω το ''Κόμβος metalab (#7347) '' στο λυκαβητο??????? 
Αυτο γινεται γιατι εχει μεγαλη ισχυ εκπομπής ή κατι αλλο γινεται ?

----------


## senius

akakie, είμαι Αθήνα επέστρεψα, σου έχω στείλει το κινητό μου, για πάρε με να συνεννοηθούμε, να δούμε τι θα πρώτο στήσουμε!!
Μην ξεχάσεις τις επεξεργασίες στα καπάκια feeder, αν τοποθετήσεις τα πιάτα σου, προς τα κάτω :
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=29313&page=11

feeder nvak me kapaki attiki 6.JPG feeder nvak me kapaki attiki 1.JPG feeder nvak me kapaki attiki 3.JPG old feeder nvak me kapaki attiki 4.jpg

Παράλληλα στήνεται "τούμπανο" και ο hurricane80 (#19074)

----------


## akakios

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια. Μονο που πρεπει να κανω μια μικρη παυση (2-3 μερες) γιατι εχει πολυ δουλεια στο 
γραφειο και εχω πηξει. Γυρναω πτωμα στο σπιτι και λιωνω στον καναπε .....
Μολις χαλαρωσω λιγο επανερχομαι ''ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ''.

----------


## christopher

Κώστα (senius) αυτό που αναφέρεις για τον hurricane80 (#19074) δε νομίζω να είναι πρόταση για να βγάλει link ο akakios; Είναι 17.4km !!!

----------


## senius

Σε καμία περίπτωση.

Ο hurricane80 (#19074) είναι κλεισμένος από b.b link πριν καν σηκωθεί, απλά το ανέφερα επειδή είναι σε καλά σημεία και οι δύο κόμβοι και λόγω ταχύτητας δημιουργίας νέων link, και οι αναφερόμενοι σηκώνουν οτι λινκ θέλουν.
Ευχαριστώ.




> Μολις χαλαρωσω λιγο επανερχομαι ''ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ''.


Με την ησυχία σου, εσύ χτυπιόσουν για 10 λινκ και ποστ (how to) με το τι θα κάνεις, εδώ και τώρα.....
Ακόμα περιμένω να με καλέσεις.....

----------


## john70

Κώστα, 

Χαλάρωσε και φρόντισε να είσαι εντός θέματος και να μήν "γράφεις για να γράφεις τα δικά σου". Και τον Να τον "κράζεις" για το εάν σε πήρε τηλ ή όχι .... είναι πατάτα .... μπορεί να μήν γουστάρει την "βοήθεια" σου ...

----------


## senius

> Κώστα, 
> 
> Χαλάρωσε και φρόντισε να είσαι εντός θέματος και να μήν "γράφεις για να γράφεις τα δικά σου". Και τον Να τον "κράζεις" για το εάν σε πήρε τηλ ή όχι .... είναι πατάτα .... μπορεί να μήν γουστάρει την "βοήθεια" σου ...


Γιαννάκο john70, τελικά έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## akakios

> Γιαννάκο john70, τελικά έχεις δίκιο.


δεν ειναι οτι δεν θελω ή οτι δεν ''γουσταρω'' την βοηθεια σας. Απλά νομιζω οτι πρεπει να κανω καποια πραγματα μονος μου για να μαθω.
Δεν προσπαθω να ανακαλυψω τον τροχο απο την αρχή απλά να μαθω βασικα πραγματα και να μαθω απο τα λαθη μου.

Anyway. Ο ιστος ειναι τελειως διαφορετικος απο αυτον που υπολογιζα και γι'αυτο θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας.

Με τον αρχικο ( φ48 ) βιδωθηκε χωρις να βαλω πιατα και την επομενη που επιδεινωθηκε ο αερας παρατηρησα οτι τρεμοπαιζε (ταλαντωση) 2-3 mm .
Που να εβαζα και τα πιατα.... Ετσι εβαλα Φ60 2μ και ολα τα ουπα αλλαχθηκαν με 12αρια και 10cm στριφονια. Υ.Γ. μπηκε και η πλαινη στηριξη.

DSC00370.JPGDSC00371.JPG

Το χτυπαγα απο ολες τις μεριες και δεν εκανε τίποτα.  ::  Μηπως ομως με τον καιρο δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα ??
Περιμενω απαντησεις πριν τοποθετησω τα πιατα.

----------


## chrismarine

εγώ μια χαρά το βλέπω ,απλά μια παρατήρηση ,γιατί δεν άφησες τον ιστό σου να πατήσει ταράτσα προς τα κάτω ?

----------


## klarabel

Η κατασκευή σου φαίνεται αρκετά σταθερή, μια παρατήρηση μόνο όσον αφορά το μονοσωλήνιο που έχεις βάλει για την πλαινή στήριξη στην ταράτσα βλέπω να εμποδίζει την ελευθερία κίνησης του πιάτου που θα προσπαθήσεις να βάλεις στο Γ που "βλέπει" προς εκείνη την πλευρά. Περισσότερα βέβαια θα τα δείς στην "πράξη".

----------


## akakios

Ειναι λιγο ασχετο αλλα εχω μια απορια. 


Θεωρητικα.... Αν στον ιδιο χωρο λειτουργουν 2 pc με κεραιες θεωρουνται 2 κομβοι και πρεπει να δηλωθουν χωριστα στο wind ?? 
Η τον θεωρουμε σαν ενα και το ονομα κομβου στο wind ειναι απλα σαν σημειο αναφορας για ευρεση των κομβων?

----------


## nikolas_350

Και τέσσερα router να έχεις, ένας είναι ο κόμβος.

----------


## christopher

Δημήτρη,
τα 2 pc θα πρέπει να συνεργαστούν μεταξύ τους για να φαίνονται σαν ένας κόμβος στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο. Συνήθως αυτό γίνεται, για 2-3 pc όπως εσύ, με ospf. Για αρκετά παραπάνω pc προτιμότερο είναι το olsr, όπως είχαμε μέχρι πριν μερικούς μήνες αρκετοί κόμβοι στην Πετρούπολη. Ρίξε μια ματιά στο forum για λεπτομέρειες πάνω στη σύνδεση 2 router με κοινό AS.

----------


## akakios

Εχει μπει ενα πιατο πανω και εκανα καποιες δοκιμες. Τελικά αλλο στα λόγια και άλλο στην πράξη. 
Η αισθηση την ωρα που scanαρεις γυρνωντας το πιατο και βρεις του κοσμου τα δικτυα ειναι απιστευτη.... 
Είχα μια απορια σχετικα με την αποσταση του feeder απο το πιατο αλλα λυθηκε με πειραματισμους. 

Δεν εβαλα ακομα τα αλλα πιατα πανω γιατι πρεπει να παρω Ν αρσενικους κοννεκτορες. 
ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΩ να φτιαξω αξιοπρεπες καλωδιο ακομα. 2 εχω φτιαξει που αξιζε να κρατηθουν. 
Εχω χαλασει 12 ή 14 κοννεκτορες . Που θα παει θα το μαθω. 

Υ.Γ. αναζητουνται λινκ για πετρουπολη.....

----------


## tsatasos

Γιατί δεν παίρνεις έτοιμα καλώδια?

----------


## john70

Έλα μια βόλτα Άμα θες να σου δείξω πως γίνονται τα καλώδια στην πράξη . Και πρόσεχε τι υλικά περνεις

----------


## klarabel

> Έλα μια βόλτα Άμα θες να σου δείξω πως γίνονται τα καλώδια στην πράξη . Και πρόσεχε τι υλικά περνεις


Εδώ έρχεται η σημασία στην λεπτομέρεια.....

Μορεί να φτιάξεις ένα πολύ καλό κατασκευαστικά και λειτουργικά κόμβο και μια αστοχία στο(α) καλώδιο(α) , να προκαλούν διάφορα και διαρκή προβλήματα στην πορεία.

Για αυτό καλό είναι να ..δείς στην πράξη, το σωστό τρόπο (απο εμπειρία ετών) και να μην χρειάζεται να κάνεις ξανά την "ανακάλυψη του τροχού" .

----------


## romias

> Έλα μια βόλτα Άμα θες να σου δείξω πως γίνονται τα καλώδια στην πράξη . Και πρόσεχε τι υλικά περνεις


Δεν κάνεις και ενα βιντεάκι να υπάρχει,αφού έχεις όρεξη;

----------


## akakios

> Δεν κάνεις και ενα βιντεάκι να υπάρχει,αφού έχεις όρεξη;


Ναι ρε παιδια. Το βιντεακι θα ηταν οτι πρεπει...  :: 

Μου ειχε προτεινει και ο senius να με βοηθησει και τον ευχαριστω πολυ .... 

Αλλα ντρεπομαι ρε παιδια. Πειτε με εσωστρεφη αλλα ντρεπομαι. Εδω και στα meeting ντρεπομαι να ερθω...  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## JB172

Ασε τις ντροπές στην άκρη. Στο σχολείο δεν πήγαινες γιατί ντρεπόσουν;
Ολοι από κάποιον άλλον-άλλους μάθαμε και ακόμα μαθαίνουμε.

----------


## john70

Το βιντεακια δεν κάνει ! Άλλο να δεις στην πράξη και αλλο απο βίντεο ! Δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο να φτιάξεις σωστά βισματα τα πρώτα 10.000 είναι δύσκολα !  ::  απλά θέλει σωστή τεχνική και πολυ προσοχή στην λεπτομερια, στάσιμα-επιστρεφωμενα και χωρητικωτητα είναι τα πιο βασικά που όλοι αγνωουμε

----------


## senius

Τελικά όλοι μαζί έχετε πλάκα, πραγματική όμως.!!! Προς παράδειγμα ολο το thread.

Συνοπτικά:
Από τότε που πρωτοπόσταρε ο akakios περίπου πριν δύο μήνες ... και πέρα των οδηγών που του συμβουλεύσαμε, παράλληλα συνεννοήθηκα με φίλους μας και του στρέψαμε 4 πιάτα από 4 διάφορες περιοχές την Αθήνας προς αυτόν για BB Link. Άμεσα του έστειλα το κινητό μου για να συνεννοηθούμε. Περνώντας ο καιρός, επέμενα να με πάρει τηλέφωνο ο akakios να μιλήσουμε για την έναρξη της κατασκευής του που θα έστηνε, καθώς και να τον ενημέρωνα για τους κόμβους που κανόνισα να του γυρίσουν πιάτο. Στην πορεία βρήκα τον μπελά μου από τον μακελάρη παπατρέχα john70. Επειτα ακολούθησε η μία ατυχία πίσω απο την άλλη στον akakio γιατί τον έπιασε η ... ντροπή και όχι μόνο.
Οι 4 φίλοι πλέον δεν εκπέμπουν προς τον akakio διότι δεν υπήρξε ενημέρωση, δυο μήνες τώρα .

Να 'στε καλά ρε παίδες *όλοι μαζί*, που προτρέχετε στα συμπεράσματα σας, πριν των αποτελεσμάτων.

Εδώ θα είμαστε να σας διαβάζουμε και να σας θαυμάζουμε.

Ενδιτ: Αν κατέβουν κάποιοι από την καλαμωτή, εδώ είμαστε θα περιμένουμε, ότι είπαμε και συμφωνήσαμε, να ισχύσουν κάποτε.
Οτι θέλετε στείλτε μου pm.

Εγώ τελείωσα από αυτό το σχολείο, που θέλετε να παρουσιάσετε απο το συγκεκριμένο thread.

Φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## akakios

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι εισαι τοσο ειρωνικος και αντιδρας στο οτιδήποτε. 




> Από τότε που πρωτοπόσταρε ο akakios περίπου πριν δύο μήνες ...


Πριν από 4 βδομαδες (αποδεικνύεται εύκολα αυτό) πρωτοποσταρα και δηλωσα οτι θα ξεκινησω.
Το να σχεδιασεις, να προμηθευτεις και να στησεις τον εξοπλισμο δεν γίνεται απο την μια μερα στην αλλη.
Εγώ δουλεύω και ο χρονος μου ειναι περιορισμένος. Καποιος που δεν δουλευει ενδεχομενως να το στησει σε 5 μερες.
Και αν το εδινα εργολαβεια σε εταιρεια επι πληρωμη σε 4 ωρες θα το ειχαν ετοιμο.




> Περνώντας ο καιρός, επέμενα να με πάρει τηλέφωνο ο akakios να μιλήσουμε για την έναρξη της κατασκευής του που θα έστηνε, καθώς και να τον ενημέρωνα για τους κόμβους που κανόνισα να του γυρίσουν πιάτο.


Ιδεα δεν ειχα για τις κινησεις που ειχες κανει. Ακομα καλα καλα δεν ειχα καταληξει για hardware-software. 
Και ολες οι κινησεις εγιναν εν μεσω καλοκαιριου (καλοκαιρινη αδεια). 
Το awmn ειναι μια κοινοτητα που συμμετεχουν πολλοι. 
Υπαρχουν τα αναλογα thread για να δηλωνουμε τα ελευθερα if που εχουμε.
Το να μου κανονισεις εσυ τα παντα και εγω να κατσω απραγος νομιζεις οτι ειναι σωστο? 

Σε ΞΑΝΑ ευχαριστω για τις κινησεις που εκανες για μενα και το εκτιμώ .Αλλα με ενοχλει το να λες οτι εχουμε πλακα.
Ευτυχως ή δυστυχως δεν εχουμε ολοι τις ιδιες γνωσεις και εμπειρια. 

Αυτή ειναι η αποψη μου και δεν μου την αλλαζει κανεις.. 


*ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΘΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΓΕΛΙΟ.* 

Υ.Γ. ευχαριστω και ολους οσους ασχοληθηκαν μαζι μου.

----------


## john70

Akakios, 

Ηρέμησε και μην ασχολείσαι ..... Όλοι σχεδόν εδώ είμαστε μια παρέα και κοιτάμε να περνάμε καλά, να κάνουμε τις κατασκευές μας και τα λίνκ μας ... σε φιλικό και χαλαρό κλίμα. Έχουμε και κάτι ¨καλλιτέχνες" με τρομερή διάθεση ευαρέσκειας, αυτοπροβολής, που τα κάνουν όλα σωστά και σέρνουν και έναν ολόκληρο λαό ξωπίσω τους (ομάδες, κλίκες κτλ)

Μην ασχολείσαι , όταν είσαι έτοιμος ή θες ένα παραπάνω χέρι, μίλα μας .

----------

